
Who Needs Another Startup Blog? - traviso
http://thestartupcafe.com/who-needs-another-startup-blog/
======
baberuth
Do it. Create interesting material and we will read it.

The problem isn't the number of startup blogs, its the number of startup blogs
that are started and then languish with no content of value.

Good luck with your blog.

Recommendation: Your h1 tag font renders poorly for me --
<http://i.imgur.com/WEtKP.png>

~~~
traviso
We'll always try our best to deliver content that is valuable and entertaining
for our readers. We've put together an editorial calendar that I hope everyone
will enjoy! Thanks for pointing out the h1 problem!

